# Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing on Fox



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing ... *

Los Angeles Times - Peter Nicholas - ‎1 hour ago‎
'We better not see you on again,' the strategist says he was told by a White House official. Obama aides have taken an aggressive stance against the network and may be seeking to isolate it. 
WH urging Dems off Fox? Politico 

Report: White House Calls Fox News "Off Limits" To Stra... MyStateline.com


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing on F*

Freedom of the press, but only when it agrees with my agenda. Way to go, Democ-RATS!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing on F*

There is such a pathetic high school mentality in this administration it's not funny. 
I can sum it all up like this:
Rah, rah, rah vote for me because i'm the best because I said so, and the followers do.
Then, don't talk to Buffy because she doesn't come to our games and if you do, we won't let you sit at our lunch table, lol.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing on F*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing on F*

Control the media, control the people.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing on F*

This is the main reason you really need to find your own news! Reporters are not fair and balanced. There are no principles left for most reporters.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Democratic consultant says he got a warning from White House after appearing on F*

Well, at least they are being completely "transparent" on at least one issue.

I bet if all of us on site took a bus ride to President Richard M. Nixon's grave you would here him spinning in it thinking compared to what forced him to resign was nothing compared to what this POTUS does everyday.


----------

